# First Solo I event of the year.



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

Im sorry I have no action pics. I should have some soon.

It was a beautifull day. Hot, and sunny.

Got lots of track time, but things didint go smoothly with the timming.

First 4 laps out in the afternoon (timed), I do a great session, Im happy about it, come into the paddocks to find out... the photocells where not working 

1 session goes out in front of me, then I go out AGAIN. Great session, brakes are getting tired... Im due for bleed, damn RBF 600 and moisture. I go into the paddocks... and found out some dumbass in a prelude hit one of the photocells on his last pass.

ARGHHGHGG. So I chill for 20 minutes, let the brakes cool.
And Im out again... something messed with the numbers, and the session is canceled after 3 laps !!!!!!!!!!!!

Now, Im a patient man, but I was a little ansy at that point.

Anyways, their laptop froze, and lost data. (They take it all on paper, anyways) but they decided to call it a day, and the rest of the day was open lapping.

It wont count towards the championship and prizes will be kept and spread out over the other events.

Hopefully, things will be more in order next time.
I did have fun 

I should have action pics soon from a few friends.

BTW, I love my Hankook's Z211s. Amazing grip, great predictability, wears well.

Worth every penny.

oh and the D2's did very well. 

I started on the track at 30/36 damper settings front and rear. 

I liked it, and did good. 

At the end I was full stiff all around. This was great. 
I didint get a chance to test full stiff up front and 30/36 rear. 
I'll try that next time, even though the rear didint really feel boucy at
full stiff, we'll see what this does.

I really love them, they work great. 

The rears are slightly squirmy though, but thats because of me re-using the stock mounts. I'll have mounts made when I get a chance that are tighter soon. That will make it feel alot better in the rear. 

But I love the fronts, the PB mounts feel great, not to stiff. Everyone with their scare tactics saying its stiff and not good for street use or North America is on crack. These are great adn smooth and fine even on the streets. 

The D2's on the street are very comfortable. 450lbs springs is good. And not aggressive, unless you have a kidney problem to start with 

Oh and BTW, 225/50/16 Hankook Z211's on a 16"x7" +40mm offset rim (slipstream) rubs in the rear slightly when suspension is compressed. 

I'll need to roll the rear fenders. 

It rubs slightly in front, but not much at full lock.


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

Here we go, a few pics taken from some friends of mine.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice Pics!!! Getting me very excited about this years Solo II season!!


----------

